# IPhone



## Oldmann (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo vermesser,
ich habe das iphone 3gs 16GB,und möchte es als GPS Gerät auf dem wasser (ich bin angler) benutzen.Geht das,wenn ja kannst du mir helfen????
Danke im voraus.


----------



## silviomopp (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*

Das sollte kein Problem sein, ich glaube, da steht einiges im Apple-Forum , mußt nur mal lesen..


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*

... genau... 
vom Fahrtenbuch bis hin zum GPS Tracker

habe auch mal gerade im Store gesucht...

Viel Spaß bein Suchen und probieren....


----------



## Sockeye (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*

Hallo Oldman,

klar geht das. Fragt sich nur wie lange. Speziell wenn du das Gerätchen zum Angeln aufs Meer nimmst.

das iPhone ist nicht spritzwassergeschützt geschweige denn wasserdicht. Und dann noch die salzhaltige Luft auf dem Meer.

Die Nutzung des GPS Chips braucht Strom, zusammen mit dem Display...viel Strom. Überleg mal wie lange du im Schnitt auf dem Wasser bist und vergleich das mall mit der Akku-Laufzeit, bei Nutzung der GPS Funktionen.

*Mein Rat hier:*

leg dir ein vernünftiges outdoor GPS zu 

oder

kauf dir das ToughCase für das iPhone. Hier hast du dann Zusatzakku (Laufzeit) und IPX7 (wasserdicht) zusätzlich, sowie einen GPS Signalverstärker.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## marlin2304 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*

Das geht und sogar sehr gut, würde ich dir aber nicht empfehlen wenn dir was an deinem Iphone liegt.


----------



## flasha (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*

http://www.gps-blogger.de/iphoneapp-vorgestellt-motionx-gps


----------



## Oldmann (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Das geht und sogar sehr gut, würde ich dir aber nicht empfehlen wenn dir was an deinem Iphone liegt.


 
Hallo marlin,
womit / wie geht es sehr gut ??????
warum nicht empfehlenswert ??????


----------



## Gemini (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*

Salzwasser ist bestimmt nicht gut für das Telefon aber spritzwassergeschützt ist es mindestens.

Mir ist mein 3GS vor ein paar Tagen komplett ins Wasser gefallen, es hat unter Wasser funktioniert (weil ich beim Suchen versehentlich das Display eingeschaltet hab) und danach auch noch ohne Ausfallerscheinungen.

Einen Versuch ist es Wert denke ich.


----------



## Veit (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*

Im einfachsten Fall (ganz ohne irgendne App) speicherst du dir deine Hot Spots unter Karten per GPS ab, gibst den entsprechenden Punkten einen Namen, welchen man später wieder über Lesezeichen aufrufen kann. Und kannst dann über die aktuelle GPS-Position diese Spots wieder anfahren.
Habe mir auf einem meiner Hausgewässer auch ein paar Erhebungen am Gewässergrund auf diese Weise markiert, da diese mitten im See liegen und deshalb nur schlecht wiederzufinden sind.


----------



## Oldmann (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*



flasha schrieb:


> http://www.gps-blogger.de/iphoneapp-vorgestellt-motionx-gps


 
Hallo flasha,
danke für die info.Habe mir die Bewertungen der App durch gelesen. Kann es sein das die App nur für Meeresangler ist (viele Meereskarten)????? Ich bin Karpfenangler. Funktioniert sie auch auf normalen Seen (Binsfeldsee)???? Hast du schon Erfahrungen gemacht ???


----------



## michi12 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: IPhone*

Hallo,
schau mal hier http://www.schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14121


----------

